# Question About My 91 Maxima



## Sir Fudge (Feb 8, 2007)

My clutch went out (1st gear burned out) and I was wondering if it was worth it to get it fixed or just get a new car? Thanks in advance.

Car is a 91 Nissan Maxima (GLE...I think) and manual trans.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

new car if it's an automatic now


----------



## varg7 (Feb 18, 2007)

how many miles? tha trans can easly be swapped in that very easy job 2 do


----------

